#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-08
<bkerensa> ohai!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Welcome urlin2u
<urlin2u> hello
<bkerensa> good morning
<MarkDude> Morning Oregon
<bkerensa> CustomInk just got payment for Ubuntu Oregon Global Jam T-shirts this mornining :)
<bkerensa> Hi urlin2u!
<urlin2u> morning
<bkerensa> Hopefully the sun pokes through here sometime today
<urlin2u> a bit chilly, but having webbed feet I'm used to it. ;)
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> :D
<shantorn> hi, is anyone about?
<thefinn93> i am
<thefinn93> !
<shantorn> hey do you know of any speicifc cases of the governement trying to take away our internet freedoms?
<shantorn> i know about this one H.R.96 - Internet Freedom Act
<bkerensa> Yeah there is a big nice one called
<bkerensa> U.S. Patriot Act
<bkerensa> which pretty much allows anything
<shantorn> thanks bkerensa i am researching this for s persuasive speech
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> cool
 * bkerensa is still planning Ubuntu Global Jam :)
<thefinn93> anything I can do to help?
<bkerensa> Yes
<bkerensa> thefinn93: I do have a task for you... I will call u and give u details because Im going for a walk and need to desync from the net :P
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> no problem
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-09
<bkerensa> Hello thefinn93 MarkDude jhmextern urlin2u :)
 * bkerensa disappears for a bit
<thefinn93> uh
<thefinn93> ok
<urlin2u> hello
<bkerensa> :)
<shantorn> good eveing
<bkerensa> Hi urlin2u
<urlin2u> hey, I am still up.
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or (has links  to mailing list and wiki!) | Ubuntu Global Jam @ PuppetLabs in Portland, OR on Sept 3rd | Next meeting on September 31 at 6:30pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-or-offtopic
<bkerensa> urlin2u: Are you on the Ubuntu Oregon mailing list yet?
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-or
<urlin2u> bkerensa, no,  didn't know there was one.
<bkerensa> Yep thats where a lot of announcements and some discussion occur :)
<urlin2u> I will be shortly. ;)
<bkerensa> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam also has links to Launchpad and other stuffs :D
<urlin2u> bkerensa, funny thing is I hardly know anyone who uses open source, only one I met through freegeek more of a acquaintance, oh and one more a old roomate who use freebsd on his server..
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Lots of people do
<bkerensa> especially in Portland
<bkerensa> FreeGeek gives out hundreds of computers in Oregon loaded with Ubuntu on a regular basis
<bkerensa> Plus with Yahoo, Intel, Netflix all here lots of people at those companies use Linux
<urlin2u> I guess I don't get out enough, I meet other students at PSU Cs majors that do at times.
<urlin2u> can't seem to get the friends to use it inspite of them not being gamers so they ate perfect canidates.
<urlin2u> are
<bkerensa> Love this: Can you setup Benjamin for a DH non profit account? He isn't a 501-c3 but we're giving him one anyway because we love Oregon and Ubuntu rocks!
<thefinn93> w00t
<shantorn> howdy all
<bkerensa> hello :)
<bkerensa> shantorn: You coming to Ubuntu Global Jam in September?
<shantorn> i am hoping to but it depends on child care
<shantorn> and gas monies
<shantorn> looks like fun
<shantorn> might bring my son and his pc to do an upgrade
<shantorn> any monitors available
<shantorn> bkerensa, do you run away from the computer a lot
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> sorry
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> shantorn: Yeah bring your son... Monitors should be available :)
<bkerensa> shantorn: I should have all the details tomorrow :D
<shantorn> oh thats excelent
<shantorn> cool beans
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-10
<shantorn> will the 11.10 be out then?
<bkerensa> Nope but it will be pretty darn close to ready :)
<shantorn> excelent
<shantorn> might have a new job, should know tomorrow
<bkerensa> cool
<shantorn> easy job, park ranger, hardest thing though is finding affordabel interenet for up there
<shantorn> mostly dial-up options
<bkerensa> yeah
<shantorn> what are you doing this evening
<bkerensa> working on the Ubuntu Oregon site/blog
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa poofs to go make some rice with teriyaki chicken :)
<bkerensa> hi shantorn
<bkerensa> hi urlin2u
<urlin2u> bkerensa, good evening.
<shantorn> hello
<bkerensa> Hi
<thefinn93> hI
<bkerensa> hello all
<kalosaurusrex> hi hi
<bkerensa> How are you today?
<bkerensa> Jono Bacon is about to do his weekly Q+A
<bkerensa> hi dhrasmus
<urlin2u> bkerensa, good morning, are you taking in the nice sun? ;)
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> Jono Bacon is live: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<urlin2u> I want to hear him play the elec drums I'm a musician.
<thefinn93> hmm
<thefinn93> damn it i'm turning into bkerensa
<thefinn93> anyway
<thefinn93> someone just requested approval for ubuntu oregon
<thefinn93> in the approval message I told him to join this channel
<thefinn93> not seeing anything yet
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> :)
<thefinn93> lol @ webcast
<thefinn93> FSF suing apple over app store
<C_Smith> hello
<thefinn93> hello
<thefinn93> welcome
<thefinn93> What brings you to Ubuntu Oregon?
<thefinn93> C_Smith, what brings you to Ubuntu Oregon?
<C_Smith> I joined the team, and I was wondering if there's any way I can help out.
<C_Smith> sorry, was afk for a bit.
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> no problem
<thefinn93> have you joined our mailing list?
<C_Smith> not yet,
<C_Smith> can you provide a link?
<thefinn93> oh yeah
<thefinn93> one sec
<thefinn93> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam
<thefinn93> that page talks about us
<C_Smith> thanks
<thefinn93> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-or
<thefinn93> and that's the mailing list
<C_Smith> ok, thanks
<thefinn93> no problem
<thefinn93> Where are you from?
<thefinn93> my Geo IP database says beaverton, but it's usually wrong
<C_Smith>  cool,
<C_Smith> me, I'm from Salem/Keizer
<urlin2u> grew up there,
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> cool
<C_Smith> I joined the mailing list, btw, I'm Cody Smith who applied to join not even half an hour ago.
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> yeah i worked that out by your handle
<thefinn93> oh
<thefinn93> so
<thefinn93> i don't know if you went back into the archives of the ML
<thefinn93> but there's something we're doing coming up in a bit
<thefinn93> one sec
<thefinn93> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2011-August/000194.html
<thefinn93> there
<thefinn93> more info on the global jam here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<C_Smith> which keyserver is prefered for the gpg keys for members
<C_Smith> ?
<thefinn93> doesn't matter
<thefinn93> they all sync up
<thefinn93> i sunk my with the Ubuntu keyserver
<thefinn93> but in the past I've used the MIT server
<C_Smith> ok
<C_Smith> hey, another question, I'm adding myself to the user list on the wiki for the team, what would my team position be?
<C_Smith> or would one of you be nice enough to edit it in for me, as I'm clueless as to editing Wiki pages.
<C_Smith> scratch that, I'll email mark
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-11
<bkerensa> :) Ok guys just sent out the final details for Ubuntu Global Jam :)
<shantorn> awesome
<shantorn> what is anyone up to this evening
 * bkerensa is cooking dinner
<shantorn> anyone done anything new or interesting to their ubuntu?
<thefinn93> got rid of unity
<thefinn93> :D
<urlin2u> got the cube running nice in oneiric unity
<shantorn> excelent
<shantorn> how stable is it now
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> the cube
<thefinn93> it's more of a triangle for me
<thefinn93> three workspaces
<urlin2u> kind of freezes the mouse controls at times, bu I think due to udates etc runnng at the same time and downloads of X who knows.
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> cool
<urlin2u> I have a compiz I got just right that I use on every setup.
<thefinn93> hm
<thefinn93> what plugins does it use?
<urlin2u> a bunch I could pastbin it for you.
<urlin2u> not sure if the file type though .
<thefinn93> na it's fine
<thefinn93> you know CCSM?
<thefinn93> compizconfig-settings-manager?
<urlin2u> yes
<thefinn93> ok
<urlin2u> here is a screen shot of the plugins I'm using.  http://imagebin.org/167377
<thefinn93> cool
<urlin2u> somebody turned me onto a cool app that replace the fusion icon and more as well. http://sourceforge.net/projects/displex/files?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sourceforge%2Fexport%2Frss_sfnewsreleases+%28Sourceforge%3A+New+Releases%29  runs in Natty alraedy installed in Oneiric but crashes. I installed made a launcher i=on te desktop and dragged it to the panel and it magically appeared in the top panel, h
<urlin2u> as a kill function, it rules.
<thefinn93> huh
<C_Smith> hello, quick question if anyone is here.
<C_Smith> how would I reply to a Mailing list email?
<thefinn93> reply to all
<urlin2u> thefinn93, here it is open.  http://imagebin.org/167379
<thefinn93> interesting
<thefinn93> i don't have such an icon
<thefinn93> why would I want one?
<urlin2u> thefinn93, it is displex, heck I would have paid 10$ for the kill.
<C_Smith> ummmm, I have the mailing list in my Email
<thefinn93> wait, C_Smith do you want to start a new topic or reply to a current one
<C_Smith> a current one.
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> open the email that you wish to reply to
<C_Smith> brb
<thefinn93> hit "reply to all"
<thefinn93> type message
<thefinn93> send it
<C_Smith> ah, ok, thanks
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> lemme know how it goes
<C_Smith> looks like it went through, now the only test is if anyone gets it.
<C_Smith> looks like (at least on my side) everyone got it, as I got an e-mail about it.
<C_Smith> well, thanks for the info, I'd better be off.
<C_Smith> Pidgin is really acting up
<bkerensa> thefinn93:
<thefinn93> bkerensa:
<bkerensa> thefinn93: We need to colo a server at Pittock Building
<thefinn93> what is that?
<bkerensa> Hurricane Electric has racks there and transit is like 1per MBPS
<thefinn93> damn
<thefinn93> what exactly are we gonna do with that?
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> but
<bkerensa> if we got one of the 1U servers freegeek sells
<bkerensa> paid for 1U of space, power and then transit
<bkerensa> omi
<bkerensa> were talking carrier level bandwidth
<bkerensa> http://he.net/ip_transit.html?gclid=CMmO2aeqxqoCFRVVgwodG2--1w
<bkerensa> ipV6 connectivity
<thefinn93> nice
<bkerensa> OC-192 core router on site
 * bkerensa passes out in excitement
<thefinn93> :facepalm:
 * thefinn93 's sister is forcing me to listen to Captain Jack Sparrow by the Lonely Island
<bkerensa> http://www.pittock.com/ThePittockInternetExchange-Home.htm
<bkerensa> Downtown Portland
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> ooo
 * thefinn93 drools
<bkerensa> For $300 we can get an entire cabinet
<bkerensa> then $20 for a 20Mbit port
<bkerensa> and power... mmm probably $100 per month
<bkerensa> so $320 per month
<bkerensa> entire cabinet with a router then just fill with servers
<bkerensa> Mmmmm
<thefinn93> this belongs on #ubuntu-or-us-offtopic
<bkerensa> You should tour it with me
<thefinn93> if i do say so my self
<C_Smith> hey, what would my rank be if I just joined? none right?
<C_Smith> I'm considering putting my name on the page myself, and I'm missing this information. yes, I asked this earlier.
<tekatto> hii
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> :F
<bkerensa> thefinn93: website done... Good night
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> or morning
<C_Smith> g'morning!
<bkerensa> gmorning
<C_Smith> quick question (similar to what I asked last night) if I were to put my name on the Wiki page for the team, would I need to include the rank? and if so, what would it be?
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Ubuntu Global Jam: Saturday, Sept 3rd, 2:00PM at PuppetLabs | Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday, August 31st, 6:30pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-or-offtopic
<dhrasmus> anybody here?
<dhrasmus> i'm curious whether there are any real-life meetings, or if Ubuntu Oregon is solely IRC
<tgm4883> dhrasmus, there are attempts at meetings IRL
<tgm4883> and we can meet during events as well
<dhrasmus> are there any upcoming events?
<bkerensa> dhrasmus: Yep we have Ubuntu Global Jam coming on Sept 3rd
<bkerensa> dhrasmus: We will also be having a release party in October but will also be doing meetings on a monthly basis
<bkerensa> dhrasmus: Ubuntu Global Jam will be at PuppetLabs in downtown Portland at 2pm there is info at loco.ubuntu.com
<dhrasmus> great
<bkerensa> We also announce stuff on the mailing list
<bkerensa> and now that we just launch ubuntu-oregon.org we will be announcing stuff on the blog section too
<bkerensa> tgm4883: How you doing?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'm alright. Just got a new laptop at work so I'm reinstalling everything I need
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Where are you deployed again? When you coming home?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, err. Symantec
<tgm4883> Eugene
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa thought you were in err iraq?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> nope
<urlin2u> thefinn93, Hello could I ask you a few questions?
<thefinn93> sure
<thefinn93> what's up?
<urlin2u>  I joined this group but I am not interested in joining the ubunti membership persay.
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> they are very separate things
<thefinn93> (as far as I know)
<thefinn93> I'm not an ubuntu member
<urlin2u> right not a official Ubunru membership but the web page portion.
<thefinn93> which webpage?
<urlin2u> the identifier you need to set a key for.
<thefinn93> Launchpad?
<thefinn93> i'm not sure what you mean
<urlin2u> yeah exactly, I'm very private and am getting some degrees I want to keep anonymity
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> so i'm guessing you don't want to hand out your name?
<urlin2u> I like helping I spend a lot of time on the IRC and had when I was a membeor about 10,000 posts on the ubuntu forums.
<thefinn93> ok
<urlin2u> exactly my degrees are black studies and I will go for a master in conflict resolution, I'm also 47 years old.
<thefinn93> alright
<urlin2u> so I was not sur how much help beyond what I have done would be useful.
<thefinn93> well
<thefinn93> do you use Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> oh yes full open source, many OS's
<urlin2u> started with open source when I returned to college.
<urlin2u> via freegeek
<thefinn93> great, then i'm sure you can be helpful. We do a lot with Ubuntu in the local community
<thefinn93> we're discussing teaching classes, etc
<urlin2u> ]I guess I don't want to waste the time of this group if I may not have the same goals
<thefinn93> what are your goals?
<urlin2u> classes would be cool
<urlin2u> I use open source and always will,but my goals are more along what my degree will allow.
<urlin2u> I don't drive I have epilepsy, so I have some transportation problems, I use trimet.
<thefinn93> well i guess the best way to determine if you're right for this group would be to come to a meeting or two and decide for your self
<thefinn93> if you don't like the direction that we take, feel free to speak up and let your thoughts be known
<urlin2u> sounds alright, I just am not interested in bug chasing, which involves a launchpad account.
<thefinn93> why don't you like launchpad? All it asks for is a username and a password
<thefinn93> possibly an email
<urlin2u> I think you all are on the right track it is whether I want to do it. ;)
<urlin2u>  I just want anonymity, I like launchpad and Ubuntu ...etc, but just value privacy.
<thefinn93> seems pretty anonymous to me. but that's your call
<thefinn93> we do other things beyond bug chasing
<bkerensa> urlin2u: You can participate on whatever level you choose
<bkerensa> urlin2u: There is no criteria for what you must or must not due... If you choose to show up just to meetings and tell us your name is urlin then thats good enough... Plenty of people use monikers and dont use launchpad
<urlin2u> launchpad I guess if I understand here can be a nic, I was asked to apply for Ubuntu Membership by a mod on the UF, but realized I would have to have a web page with my name. I think I don't understand all the parameters.
<urlin2u> my name is on my email..last name and first in the sign up I don't care locally just not the web per-say.
<urlin2u> I guess as you suggest a meeting or two would be more helpful to understand.
<thefinn93> yes
<thefinn93> come to the Ubuntu Global Jam
<urlin2u> thanks for you input, I was more just concerned with my ability to contribute really, I will come to that .
<thefinn93> great
<urlin2u> thanks time fora starbucks run, see you on line .
<bkerensa> hi
<thefinn93> hi
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-12
<bkerensa|mobile> ohai
<bkerensa|mobile> thefinn93: poof
<thefinn93> bkerensa|mobile, ?
<bkerensa|mobile> thefinn93: wassup
<thefinn93> not much
<bkerensa|mobile> thefinn93: what's my ip
<thefinn93> * [bkerensa|mobile] (~wircer@32.156.211.118): Benjamin Kerensa
<thefinn93> * [bkerensa|mobile] #ubuntu-us-or
<thefinn93> * [bkerensa|mobile] zelazny.freenode.net :Corvallis, OR, USA
<thefinn93> * [bkerensa|mobile] End of WHOIS list.
<bkerensa|mobile> thefinn93: oregon ip?
<thefinn93> mobile-032-156-211-118.mycingular.net
<thefinn93> cingular?
<thefinn93> Country code:	US (USA)
<thefinn93> Region:	California
<thefinn93> City:	San Jose
<bkerensa|mobile> yeah
<thefinn93> beh
<bkerensa|mobile> att is the new cingular
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> beh
<thefinn93> beh beh beh
<thefinn93> AT&T-Mobile is meh
<bkerensa|mobile> nice when you have a fan acct
<thefinn93> fan acct?
<bkerensa|mobile> foundation acct num
<bkerensa|mobile> business act
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> what good does that do?
<thefinn93> brb, switch to offtopic chan
<bkerensa|mobile> k
<bkerensa> Hi MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is tweaking with his new android tablet
<bkerensa> good night all :)
<urlin2u> take it easy.
<bkerensa-droid>  :-)
<urlin2u> bkerensa, which manufactyurer/
 * bkerensa waves
<bkerensa> Hi Everyone!
<bkerensa> How are you all doing!
<urlin2u> bkerensa, which model of the android pad did you get?
<bkerensa> Skypad Alpha
<urlin2u> cool you like it? silly question  suspect
<urlin2u> I
<bkerensa> its ok
<urlin2u> cheap comparatively
<urlin2u> I use a netbook primarily I plug into a flatscreen at home, maxed the ram runs quite fast.
<bkerensa> Nice
<bkerensa> I have three desktops at the moment only one plugged in then I have a laptop and a netbook
<urlin2u> I have a ibm a21m laptop from freegeek and a dell laptop from them al were just a little slow.
<urlin2u> a desktop they gave me for carpet cleaning not enough ram for any though.
<bkerensa> yeah the freegeek boxes are low RAM
<bkerensa> but they sell RAM cheap
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I need to buy a 1U server from them soon and colo it
 * tgm4883 has too many computers sitting in closets being unused
<urlin2u> true I think they all go out witha gig now the ibm was 190
<urlin2u> dapper
<urlin2u> I have puppy 5 on it now
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-13
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa|mobile> using irc while cruising at 65mph down I5 South is winning
<urlin2u> bkerensa, don't get caught. ;)
<bkerensa|mobile> :p I'm not driving
<urlin2u> bkerensa, lol
<urlin2u> phnoe modem?
<urlin2u> phone
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-14
<bkerensa> hi all
<urlin2u> hello
 * bkerensa is off to watch netflix :D
<shantorn> good morning all
<MarkDude> hello
<shantorn> how are you MarkDude
<MarkDude> Good- still wondering why I woke up at 6am
<shantorn> i had to get up ay 3 to get my wife to the airport
<el_seano> brutal
<shantorn> yeah i feel terribad
<shantorn> what new in ubuntu these days?
<MarkDude> 90% more Unity
<MarkDude> Linus has not seen fit to say it sucks
<MarkDude> Like he did with Gnome 3
<MarkDude> :D
<shantorn> anything good been going on?
<bkerensa> :D
<shantorn> is that a yes or no?
<bkerensa> Nothing much here
 * bkerensa is just waking up
<bkerensa> I see some new faces in here... el_seano and Epitrope :D
 * bkerensa waves
<shantorn> hi new people
<el_seano> hiya :D
<bkerensa> el_seano: How did you hear about Ubuntu Oregon?
<el_seano> OSCON, actually
<el_seano> and then a few other sources.
<el_seano> (read: friends, internets)
 * MarkDude was hoping to hear there were people going door- to- door recruiting for the local team
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Such duties are delegated to thefinn93
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> el_seano: Will you be coming to the Ubuntu Global Jam event on Sept 3rd?
<MarkDude> Hello- I would like to leave this literature with you- it has our contact info on it
<el_seano> bkerensa: I dunnO!  Will need to look at my schedule, etc etc
<shirgall> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> shirgall: pong
<shirgall> bkerensa: could I please have one of those Google+ invites you were offering earlier. I created a separate google account so I can have a profile and now all I need is an invite.
<shirgall> bkerensa: Google Apps does not allow profiles, and you can't have Google+ without a profile.
<bkerensa> shirgall: Sure PM me the e-mail you want invite sent to
<shirgall> bkerensa: As a result, I have create shirgall@gmail.com
<bkerensa> k
<shirgall> bkerensa: Pretty messed up, huh? I like google apps most of the time, but the lack of certain apps hurts sometimes.
<shirgall> bkerensa: Thanks!
<bkerensa> Sent
<bkerensa> shirgall: Sent you should get a e-mail soon or be able to login to plus.google.com now :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: Don't get me started on having to start an instance of Google chrome with a separate user dircetory so I can be logged into that account and not have it messed up by my normal google apps accounts. :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: Yes, thanks, just got a notification. 謝謝你!
<bkerensa> shirgall: I know right... I think Google needs some unification between apps and gmail
<bkerensa> :D
<shirgall> bkerensa: my normal apps account on pun.org (and canonical.com) works great for most things, esp. google docs.
<bkerensa> shirgall: This channel has become a little more active over the last few weeks huh?
<shirgall> bkerensa: Yes, it's encouraging.
 * bkerensa nods and heads to watch netflix
<shirgall> bkerensa: Thanks agian, later
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-08
<bkerensa> nathwill: yo
<bkerensa> nathwill: didnt see you in here... so many channels/servers
<nathwill> yo
<nathwill> how goes?
<bkerensa> nathwill: good
<bkerensa> nathwill: getting ready to go to sunny california
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> then Hong Kong
<bkerensa> then Cali again ;p
<nathwill> going to hong kong?!
<nathwill> explain yourself!
<bkerensa> nathwill: OpenStack Developer Summit ofc
<bkerensa> I wish I could go to NYC for KalturaConnect but maybe next year
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> alright, peace out
<bkerensa> oh balls
 * bkerensa runs to a client property to do work
<bkerensa> Brian_H: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/9361242427/
<Brian_H> bkerensa: :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-10
<bkerensa> blkperl: nathwill would like to know when you are at the PSU so we can plan to bring the server by
<blkperl> bkerensa: 11-5 M-F
<bkerensa> blkperl: will let him know
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-08-04
<wxl> yay silverlion
<wxl> oops wrong channel hahahah
<wxl> did i mention http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/2863-euglug-josh-marinacci-speaks-on-electron-ide-for-arduino-development/ ?
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-08-12
<philn_> This is phil, is cody online. I'm wanting to demo free node.
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
